# diferença entre lá e aí



## schluckauf

oi!

alguem podería me explicar a diferença entre lá e ahí?

It seems to me the same word, which corresponds to "there, over there" in English but I heard people using the 2 words differently.. 

thanks very much for your help!

cumprimentos

schluckauf


----------



## Lusitania

Well, lá in spanish is allá ou allí I think. Aí is ahí.

Tu estavas lá em casa. Tu estavas aí em casa. 

How did they used it differently?


----------



## Outsider

*Aí* --> near the person with whom one is speaking.
*Lá* --> away from both the speaker and the addressee.


----------



## Ancia

Olá!

Eu acho que "aqui", "aí", "ali" formam um sistema de advérbios que permite situar um objecto relativamente à pessoa que fala, como no caso dos pronomes este, esse, aquele.

a)Aqui: perto do falante. (=este)
b)Aí: um bocado mais longe. (=esse)
c)Alí: ainda mais longe do que "aí". (=aquele)

Em espanhol, "acá" e "allá": tem quase o mesmo significado que "aqui" e "alí", mas agregam um matiz de movimento. 

Cuntudo, acho que em portugués nao é como no espanhol porque, embora podemos dizer :"Eu fico aqui. Podes vir para cá?" (onde se vê o matiz do que estou a falar), também é possível dizer (acho eu) "Eles estao lá. Vamos lá ter com eles" .... e a minha linda teoria vai toda para o lixo.


----------



## Outsider

Ancia said:


> Contudo, acho que em portugués nao é como no espanhol porque, embora possamos dizer :"Eu fico aqui. Podes vir para cá?" (onde se vê o matiz do que estou a falar), também é possível dizer (acho eu) "Eles estao lá. Vamos lá ter com eles" .... e a minha linda teoria vai toda para o lixo.


----------



## oh_kristine

Aqui ... perto de mim
aí ... perto de você
ali ... perto dele
lá ... longe de nós


----------



## Lusitania

Eu estou aqui em Lisboa, tu estás aí no Porto, ele está ali em Espanha e tu estás lá do outro lado do Atlântico.


----------



## Chadner

Os exemplos da galera tão nota dez, só gostaria de me dar ao luxo de corrigir o/a Lusitania

(pelo menos no português brazuca)



> Eu estou aqui em Lisboa, tu estás aí no Porto, ele está ali em Espanha e ELES estão lá do outro lado do Atlântico


 
Não fez muito sentido o TU estar lá, ou faz?


----------



## tom_in_bahia

Well, I know that when I first started to live in Brazil, I kept making the mistake, especially on the telephone.

Other person: Oi Tom, cadê o livro?
Me: Tá lá!
Other person: Lá onde?
Me: Ô desculpa, *AÍ*, na mesa ao lado do telefone.

The other thing that took a long time to differenciate, for me, was the difference between "em casa" and "na casa". Eventually I figured on that "em casa" was only used refering to one's own house, somewhat akin to the English expression "at home" vs. "at your house" (although: Do you have a computer _at home_?)


----------



## Chadner

Nossa, 

em casa, na casa, outra polêmica clássica...

Vou pra casa - ("I'm going home")
Vamo na casa do Roger - (Let's go to Roger's)

Yeah, I know it's informal, but that's the way it's said around here. 

to go home - ir *pra* casa
to go to school - ir *pra* escola
to go downtown - ir *no* centro
to go to church - ir *pra* igreja
i feel like going to the mall - tou afim de ir *no* shopping

The purists will come down on me like a tornado made of teeth but i dont care... This is how it's said

Ah, lembrei de outras curiosidades do Paulistês... Talvez compartilhadas por outros idiomas

Vamo *pra *casa? - Shall we go home (and stay there) ?
Vamo *em* casa? - Shall we go home (just for a little while) ? 

O primeiro indica o destino final, e o segundo exemplo dá a idéia de ir com um propósito (talvez) rápido.

Falei besteira?

Lembrem-se - This is how it's *SAID*


----------



## MOC

Chadner said:


> Ah, lembrei de outras curiosidades do Paulistês... Talvez compartilhadas por outros idiomas
> 
> Vamo *pra *casa? - Shall we go home (and stay there) ?
> Vamo *em* casa? - Shall we go home (just for a little while) ?
> 
> O primeiro indica o destino final, e o segundo exemplo dá a idéia de ir com um propósito (talvez) rápido.
> 
> Falei besteira?
> 
> Lembrem-se - This is how it's *SAID*



Isso tem algo a ver com o "ir a" vs "ir para" que o jazyk costuma falar muito por aqui. E sim, tem essa diferença, embora pelo menos por aqui, a diferenciação não seja sempre feita na fala.


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Isso tem algo a ver com o "ir a" vs "ir para" que o jazyk costuma falar muito por aqui. E sim, tem essa diferença, embora pelo menos por aqui, a diferenciação não seja sempre feita na fala.



Na maior parte do Brasi (não apenas em São Paulo) é realmente comum usar "ir em" ou "ir pra" na fala coloquial, mesmo se o tempo de permanência no lugar onde se vai for curto ou longo, assim, muitas pessoas confundem entre os dois. 

Muitas pessoas no Brasil não fazem essa distinção, o que não quer dizer que muitas pessoas não a façam: "ir a"/"ir em" (tempo curto de permanência) de "ir pra" (tempo longo de permanência).


----------



## ryba

Puede que te sea útil este hilo.

When it comes to the difference between _ali_ and _lá_, it seems to be exactly the same as the difference between _allí_ and _allá_ in spanish, and I guess that the tendancy for using one or the other may also depend on the region (just like in castilian).


----------



## giffard2

location:
aqui - eu
aí - tu
ali - ele

direction:
cá - eu, tu
lá - ele

or:
ali - over there, away from both of us but rather near
lá - over there, far away


----------



## almufadado

giffard2 said:


> location:
> aqui - eu
> aí - tu
> ali - ele
> 
> direction:
> cá - eu, tu
> lá - ele
> 
> or:
> ali - over there, away from both of us but rather near
> lá - over there, far away



"Eu estou aqui, tu estás ai e ele está ali" -> "Eu estou neste lugar, tu estás nesse lugar e ele está naquele lugar" -> "I am here, you are there and he is over there" -> "I am in the spot, you are in that spot and he his that spot there "

"Enquando eu vou ali e já venho tu ficas aqui"  -> While I go there and come back you stay here"

"A distância entre lá e cá são 5 metros" -> The distance between here and there is 5 meters" = The distance between this spot and that spot there is 5 meters"

"A distância entre mim aqui e tu ai são 5 metros" ->The distance between me here and you there is 5 meters" = The distance between this spot where I am and that spot where you are is 5 meters"

"Se eu estivesse lá e tu estivesses cá (aqui) a distância era à mesma de 5 metros" -> If it was me there and you were here the distânce would be 5 meters too".

"Eu estive lá, tu estiveste lá e ele este lá ... nesse/naquele/no lugar"  -> I have been there, you have been there and he has been there... in that place"

"Eu estive ai, tu estás ai e ele esteve ai ... nesse/naquele/no lugar"  -> I have been there, you are there and he has been there... in that place"

"Eu estou cá, tu estás cá e ele está cá ... neste lugar" =  "Eu estou aqui, tu estás aqui e ele está aqui ... neste lugar" -> I am here, you are here and he is here... in this place"

"Eu já estive cá (antes e estou cá agora), tu estiveste cá e ele esteve cá (ambos estiverem cá agora podem estar ou não estar cá agora) -> " I have already been here (before and I am now here), you have been here, he has been here (both may or may not be here now).

"- Estás na praia da rainha ! Já tinhas estado ai (antes) ? Eu já estive ai (antes)  ! -> "- You are at queen's beach (wow) ! Have you been there before ? I was there before !"

"- Vens tu cá ou vou eu ai ?" -> " - Do you (want to) come here or Shall I go there ?"

"- Vais tu lá ou vou eu (lá) ?" -> " - Will you (want to) go there (to that place we were talking about) or shall I (go there) ?"


----------



## giffard2

> "Eu estou aqui, tu estás aí  e ele está ali" -> "Eu estou neste lugar, tu estás nesse lugar e ele está naquele lugar" -> "I am here, you are there and he is over there" -> "I am in the spot, you are in that spot and he his that spot there "
> 
> "Enquando eu vou ali e já venho tu ficas aqui" -> While I go there and come back you stay here"
> 
> "A distância entre lá e cá são 5 metros" -> The distance between here and there is 5 meters" = The distance between this spot and that spot there is 5 meters"
> 
> "A distância entre mim aqui e ti  aí  são 5 metros" ->The distance between me here and you there is 5 meters" = The distance between this spot where I am and that spot where you are is 5 meters"
> 
> "Se eu estivesse lá e tu estivesses cá (aqui) a distância seria  a  mesma de 5 metros" -> If it was me there and you were here the distânce would be 5 meters too".
> 
> "Eu estive lá, tu estiveste lá e ele este lá ... nesse/naquele/no lugar" -> I have been there, you have been there and he has been there... in that place"
> 
> "Eu estive aí , tu estás aí  e ele esteve aí  ... nesse/naquele/no lugar" -> I have been there, you are there and he has been there... in that place"
> 
> "Eu estou cá, tu estás cá e ele está cá ... neste lugar" -> I am here, you are here and he is here... in this place"
> 
> "Eu estou aqui, tu estás aqui e ele está aqui ... neste lugar" -> I am here, you are here and he is here... in this place"


 
Just some corrections...


----------



## almufadado

giffard2 said:


> Just some corrections...



Danke shone !


"A distância entre mim aqui e ti  aí  são 5 metros" ->The distance between me here and you there is 5 meters" = The distance between this spot where I am and that spot where you are is 5 meters"

Agora o "tu/ti" é discutível ! 

Então e se eu dissesse :
"A distância entre eu aqui e tu aí são 5 metros" ?

Ou e se eu alterasse para discurso directo (que era a intenção primeira):
"- A distância entre mim aqui e tu aí são 5 metros" ?

Eu aceitava essa correcção se a frase fosse :

"- A distância entre mim e ti é de 5 metros"  

(Sendo que esta é a expressão natural e não a forma forçada que eu usei.)


----------



## Snipy

Num consigo entender a diferença entre "aí" e "lá". Minha namorada tentou me explicar isso mas não entendi mesmo assim, acho muito complicado, pois no meu idioma não há diferença nenhuma (nós sempre falamos "là", em italiano).
Ela falou algo sobre a casa, mas não foi muito claro  .
Alguém pode me ajudar, por favor?
Desculpem pelos erros, podem me corrigir se quiserem  .


----------



## Outsider

De um modo geral, "lá" indica mais distância que "aí". Além disso, "aí" indica um lugar próximo do interlocutor, enquanto "lá" indica um lugar distante de quem fala e de quem ouve.


----------



## Vanda

Ah! A maioria dos estrangeiros fazem confusão com os dois termos.

Eu falando com você: Tem algum brasileiro aí onde você mora?
Você me respondendo: Aqui não tem, mas lá na outra cidade tem.

Aí= perto de você
lá= longe de você


----------



## Snipy

Outsider said:


> De um modo geral, "lá" indica mais distância que "aí". Além disso, "aí" indica um lugar próximo do interlocutor, enquanto "lá" indica um lugar distante de quem fala e de quem ouve.



Muito obrigado .
Pode me me escrever (ou alguém que tenha vontade de fazê-lo) uns exemplos pra eu entender melhor?
Desculpem, mas sou autodidata  .



Vanda said:


> Ah! A maioria dos estrangeiros fazem confusão com os dois termos.
> 
> Eu falando com você: Tem algum brasileiro aí onde você mora?
> Você me respondendo: Aqui não tem, mas lá na outra cidade tem.
> 
> Aí= perto de você
> lá= longe de você



Então se eu falar sobre algo que fica perto de mim, eu teria que dizer "aí"; se isso for longe de mim, então "lá" ?
Ain ain, que confusão querida... acho a matemática mais fácil do que seu idioma!!


----------



## Outsider

As discussões seguintes têm mais explicações e alguns exemplos. Espero que o ajudem.

diferença entre lá e aí
Os demonstrativos em português y en español
aí, ali, lá


----------



## anaczz

Snipy said:


> Muito obrigado .
> Pode me me escrever (ou alguém que tenha vontade de fazê-lo) uns exemplos pra eu entender melhor?
> Desculpem, mas sou autodidata  .
> 
> Então se eu falar sobre algo que fica perto de mim, eu teria que dizer "aí"; se isso for longe de mim, então "lá" ?



Não é bem isso! Se você falar sobre algo que fica perto da pessoa com quem você fala, você diz "aí". Se não está perto nem de você nem dela, você diz "lá".

Veja, o livro que você procura está aí, ao seu lado.
Veja, o livro que você procura está lá, em cima da mesa.
Veja, o livro que você procura está aqui, na minha mão.

(pelo telefone)
Ontem eu estava sem sorte... Estive aí na sua casa e você não estava. Depois fui lá na casa da Maria e ela também não estava.


----------



## Snipy

anaczz said:


> Não é bem isso! Se você falar sobre algo que fica perto da pessoa com quem você fala, você diz "aí". Se não está perto nem de você nem dela, você diz "lá".
> 
> Veja, o livro que você procura está aí, ao seu lado.
> Veja, o livro que você procura está lá, em cima da mesa.
> Veja, o livro que você procura está aqui, na minha mão.
> 
> (pelo telefone)
> Ontem eu estava sem sorte... Estive aí na sua casa e você não estava. Depois fui lá na casa da Maria e ela também não estava.



Muito obrigado, está tudo claro agora  . Pode escrever um exemplo com "alí", por favor?


----------



## Vanda

Por favor, pegue o livro que está ali naquela mesa do canto.


----------



## Nonstar

Hmm...
Deixa eu ver se consigo ajudar. 
Quando dizemos _aí_, eu e você estamos distantes, e eu falo contigo sobre a posição onde você está, longe de mim.
Quando dizemos _lá_, eu e você estamos próximos, um ao lado do outro, digamos, e estamos falando de um ponto, ou posição, que é distante de nós dois.
Quanto a _ali_, eu e você estamos distantes e falamos sobre um ponto que é também distante, tanto de você quanto de mim.
_Ali_ é perto, e _lá _é um pouco mais longe, digamos.


----------



## Snipy

Thank you all, now everything is clear  .


----------

